# Simply... Sacramento California



## innov8 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Wide Shot >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Great shots! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Great job.


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

great style...nice photos.


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pics! Any photos of Sac's older neighborhoods and first ring suburbs?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (Sep 12, 2002)

Sacramento always seems to get lost in the shuffle. Thanks for sharing. It looks like a nice place.


----------



## *NOR CAL* (Feb 14, 2005)

Great thread man! I like these pictures a lot.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

COOL !


----------



## innov8 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thank everyone  



pdxheel said:


> Great pics! Any photos of Sac's older neighborhoods and first ring suburbs?



I usually slip a few photos in featuring the neighborhoods... I try to remember
next time. :cheers1:


----------



## sprash (May 8, 2006)

Sacramento is a just a decent city. In spite of being the capital of California, one of the most richest and advanced states of America, there is nothing stunning about it - i.e. no tall skyscrapers nor any rich culture like Chicago or San Francisco. It is essentially an administrative/legislative capital - that is all.


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

sprash said:


> Sacramento is a just a decent city. In spite of being the capital of California, one of the most richest and advanced states of America, there is nothing stunning about it - i.e. no tall skyscrapers nor any rich culture like Chicago or San Francisco. It is essentially an administrative/legislative capital - that is all.


Check back in a couple of years...


----------



## innov8 (Feb 21, 2006)

sprash said:


> Sacramento is a just a decent city. In spite of being the capital of California, one of the most richest and advanced states of America, there is nothing stunning about it - i.e. no tall skyscrapers nor any rich culture like Chicago or San Francisco. It is essentially an administrative/legislative capital - that is all.


Sacramento's also not the same size and Chicago or San Francisco to offer all
of that... to be fair, your not even making a fair comparison. The Sacramento
region offers plenty of activities that the population enjoys in mass. I guess
you have to visit for a while to understand


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool pics - i was there last week for an evening - it seemed nice - the underpass into old sacramento was a trip - the bright lights the loud booming music - nice touch

i wish we could have seen it in the daytime


----------



## innov8 (Feb 21, 2006)

Glad you got to see some of the city spongeg... come back again


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

i love this town


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Enjoyed the pics.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

In a good way, Sacramento looks like it was in another part of the world judging by some of the shots. Great thread, one of my fav Californian cities!!!!


----------



## citygal (Jan 15, 2007)

that was good photos i love the sunsets! thanks for sharining them with us


----------



## obtuse_edge (Apr 17, 2006)

Sacramento is definitely an underappreciated city. I moved up here 3 years ago from San Francisco, and while it is definitely not comparable to the bay area, I found Sacramento a great place to live. The climate is mild throughout the year except for some Summer days, the traffic is not too bad, the city is big enough to offer good restaurants and nightlife, but not big enough to get you frustrated in traffic or feeling congested. There are a lot of little things to enjoy about this city and I think outsiders often overlook them. 

However, Sacramento is also one of the most rapidly growing cities in the US. I plan to open a business here in Sacramento and it's a very exciting time to be here. It's a very diverse city and there are many plans to rennovate the downtown area. In 5 years, you wont be able to recognize the Sacramento Skyline. It's rapidly expanding, I think it will eventually merge with the bay area to become a megalopolis.


----------



## adamb10 (Aug 18, 2006)

These photos look great and remind me of summer.


----------

